# The Incredible String Band



## omoksha (Aug 31, 2012)

Anyone heard of them?

I know they're basically British hippies singing in Middle-Ages-English-bard style, but there are some gems. They also use a lot of Indian-influenced vocals and the sitar, blues, and later (perhaps unfortunately), a more "70s psychedelic" form.

Some songs I like:
Waltz of the New Moon
Witches Hat (grammar is as such in the title)
The Mad Hatter's Song
No Sleep Blues
First Girl I Loved
My Name is Death
The album "U"


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

omoksha said:


> Anyone heard of them?


Yes. They were my brother's favourite band & I listened to them a lot.



omoksha said:


> I know they're basically British hippies singing in Middle-Ages-English-bard style, but there are some gems. They also use a lot of Indian-influenced vocals and the sitar, blues, and later (perhaps unfortunately), a more "70s psychedelic" form.
> 
> Some songs I like:
> Waltz of the New Moon
> ...


When my brother died I inherited his vinyl & stupidly gave them all to a charity shop.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

This was the first LP I bought (with the Moody Blues' _Days of future passed_):









... and I remember this from the sixties:






This was a favourite of mine


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I love this band, but really only one record: "The Hangman's Beautiful Daughter". The rest I've heard from them doesn't reach the level of this one.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Big Ted never fails to put a smile on my face - 'boochy boochy boochy squidly squidly squidly....' - reminds me of a Mamas & Papas pastiche. And I DO like bacon.


----------



## lukecubed (Nov 27, 2011)

I dig 'em. But, Comus >>>> all other 60's acid folk


----------

